# USB with Objective-C?



## shad0w (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi folks,

well, I'll want to write my first application in Objective-C after learning the tutorial.

It should be a little application to get a value out of an USB device. Anyone can give me a hint where to start with a USB connection? How do I identify the device, how to read/write data?

Then, I want to create a graph/diagram with the values. Do I need OpenGL?

thanks a lot.


----------



## dnk (Oct 22, 2003)

hi,
try with /Developer/Examples/IOKit/usb
there are good sources for programming usb. you dont need to use OpenGL, you can do drawing with Quartz. It is simpler than OpenGL.

dnk


----------



## shad0w (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks. I found some stuff at developer.apple.com and I also tried the usb/SimpleExample, but it doesn't work. The USBProber craches if I want to log the USB stuff ...

I'll wait for panther and the new development environment, maybe I shot something usb related in the current os.


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

You seem to be shooting pretty high for the amount of Obj-C you know.  You say you just learned the tutorial?  So you know what, then, how to make a simple word processor?  A small solitair game?  Even something to calculate your taxes?  Keep reading up on how to do stuff, and you'll get into controlling hardware... eventually.


----------



## shad0w (Oct 23, 2003)

@arden: I have experience in c++, java and php, so I'll make my way with Objective-C. 
I need this program for school, and since there's no aqua/cocoa for c++ I had to work with Obj-C.


----------

